# Lost all Feeling in my Relationship, Being Taken Advantage Of...



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hey guys, new user here. Was using Reddit to seek out advice (lol) but my girlfriend found them and rained hell on me, so we're trying here! At least I can use a little more detail than previous.

My GF and I have been together 2 years, me being 26M, her 26F. I've ignored literally every red flag since day 1. She and her previous _husband _had a kid together, who's now 8 years old. Their relationship was messed up and unhealthy. They thought it appropriate the marry and have a child at 18 despite still living with his mother (he's 30 now, still lives with his mom). Under a month of her and I together, she essentially forced herself into my house after getting kicked out of her previous living situation. I agreed to let her stay with us (living with my brother) until she found her own place. 2 years later, here we are. 

So let's go to today, what's really setting me on a wild depression ride...

She's made the decision on her own to now let her child live with us full time. She works part time minimum wage, has bounced between part time jobs m.w jobs at least every 6 months, has no solid schedule, no financial responsibility, and thought it was good to bring a child into the picture. I work full-time, make a good amount of money, but was recently laid off due to Covid ( I will be returning in the new year). The child is an 8 year old girl that is being home-schooled now due to pandemic- both her parents don't think it's safe to send her to school. 

My girlfriend has now forced me into the role of a stay at home dad, which I hate. I'm a photographer by profession and a lot of my income depends on me being out on the road and travelling. I can no longer leave the house because I'm babysitting, so income is very tight until I return to full-time work. I've expressed to my girlfriend multiple times that we _do no _have the resources for this child. We have little money coming in, very little food, I don't have the time or patience to be a tutor to her child- she's very educationally behind. Grade 3, reads and writes at Kindergarten level. She's shown improvement drastically since I've taken over as the primary parent, but this isn't what I signed up for. 

When my girlfriend comes home, or has a day off, she pays no attention to her child. She comes home, makes a mess of dirty dishes, and sits on the couch scrolling through social media for literally every waking moment. Meanwhile, I'm cooking, I'm cleaning, I'm babysitting, hell, I'm STILL the one paying for groceries....

She tells me that I'm not affectionate anymore, that I don't touch her anymore, that I barely have sex with her anymore- all of which is true. I've been so turned off by this relationship, I feel nothing anymore, that I don't want to do these things anymore. I've told her this and she just ignores it, changes the subject, then gets mad when I don't touch her. 

I knew when we first met that she had a child and that I would have to eventually take on the role as a step-father, which is fine and I am entirely okay with, it's that she's forced me into a position I don't want to be in right now, under the worst conditions. 

I need to leave before this gets worse, but with Christmas so close I feel like it's a bad idea. Any advice on the matter is much appreciated!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

BRUH What a F'ed up situation. I feel horrible for this kid. It sounds like a very sad situation. I think this is something you need to get out of immediately. I would tell the girlfriend, you never agreed to be a parent and frankly she needs to start being a responsible mom. She needs to focus on finding a career not a bunch of part time low pay jobs. Give her a few weeks to a month or so to get a new living arrangement sorted out and she has to be gone. At 26 she is still acting like a teenager, she is going to bring you nothing but aggravation. Don't try to be the knight in shinning armor.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> BRUH What a F'ed up situation. I feel horrible for this kid. It sounds like a very sad situation. I think this is something you need to get out of immediately. I would tell the girlfriend, you never agreed to be a parent and frankly she needs to start being a responsible mom. She needs to focus on finding a career not a bunch of part time low pay jobs. Give her a few weeks to a month or so to get a new living arrangement sorted out and she has to be gone. At 26 she is still acting like a teenager, she is going to bring you nothing but aggravation. Don't try to be the knight in shinning armor.


Appreciate the feedback. I feel horrible for her, too. The dad is just as wack as the mom. I've told her we need to send the child back to be with dad (a little more "stable" situation than us), but he's suddenly started hobbies and "jobs' that require him to be gone every day. He sees her weekends, at the absolute minimum amount of time possible. I am literally the only adult who is helping her, and I feel terrible that I too want to run. 

My girlfriend is absolutely still a teenager by how she acts, and I've outgrown her.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I have a feeling the GF is using her daughter to try and hook you. Basically get you to care enough for the kid to put up with your GFs immaturity and irresponsibility. Does your girlfriend have parents around. Maybe after you tell the GF she needs to get out, you need to reach out to them and tell them them you don't think she is capable of caring for the girl on her own. I doubt the woman had the best parents but maybe at least they can provide a place for them to live.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I have a feeling the GF is using her daughter to try and hook you. Basically get you to care enough for the kid to put up with your GFs immaturity and irresponsibility. Does your girlfriend have parents around. Maybe after you tell the GF she needs to get out, you need to reach out to them and tell them them you don't think she is capable of caring for the girl on her own. I doubt the woman had the best parents but maybe at least they can provide a place for them to live.


Her dad lives 3+ hours away, mom's out of the picture. I have the advantage of having family in town that I could move back in with for a while, but that leaves her here in a rental she'd never afford on her own. She's using her child for financial gain though 100%. She gets government checks for her - I've said that I want the money so I can get actual food for the kid, my girlfriend just gets mad and refuses.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

OP, your gf reminds me of my sister. Thanks to our parents constantly enabling (she was the baby) she is now 40 and still can't function on her own. Her entire adult life has been spent looking for ways to mooch because that's all she can do. Our parents are now gone and nobody is willing to let her mooch.

The same thing is going on here...if your gf was an adult who was just struggling she'd be busting her ass with full time work and efforts to better herself. Instead she continues to mooch because that's all she knows how to do.

Not only is it not your job to fix this, you can't. She'll continue to mooch as long as she can.

Give her a timeline to get out, but know that of she's like my sister you'll probably have to move to get away from her. She'll find another schlep to support her.

WARNING: My sister got knocked up 3 times to try to keep men. It didn't work with any of them and she currently has custody of none of them. Do. Not. Get. Her. Pregnant. Don't think for one second she won't try once you give her a timeline.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

J1701 said:


> Her dad lives 3+ hours away, mom's out of the picture. I have the advantage of having family in town that I could move back in with for a while, but that leaves her here in a rental she'd never afford on her own. She's using her child for financial gain though 100%. She gets government checks for her - I've said that I want the money so I can get actual food for the kid, my girlfriend just gets mad and refuses.


Not your problem.

Move in with your family.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

My advice, get out as fast as you can. No need to delay, start taking action today.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

J1701 said:


> Her dad lives 3+ hours away, mom's out of the picture. I have the advantage of having family in town that I could move back in with for a while, but that leaves her here in a rental she'd never afford on her own. She's using her child for financial gain though 100%. She gets government checks for her - I've said that I want the money so I can get actual food for the kid, my girlfriend just gets mad and refuses.


On top of everything else your gf has done, which is extremely wrong and she's just using you....this should confirm that she's using you. As if you didn't know. 

Break it off now, get her out of your life.

It will only get worse and tragic for you if it drags on.

There would a little empathy for her if this last tidbit of info didn't slam the door on her being any kind of good partner.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

At some point she'll turn on you if you cause problems for her, btw. I see a false domestic abuse accusation in your future when you break out. Be ready for that.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> OP, your gf reminds me of my sister. Thanks to our parents constantly enabling (she was the baby) she is now 40 and still can't function on her own. Her entire adult life has been spent looking for ways to mooch because that's all she can do. Our parents are now gone and nobody is willing to let her mooch.
> 
> The same thing is going on here...if your gf was an adult who was just struggling she'd be busting her ass with full time work and efforts to better herself. Instead she continues to mooch because that's all she knows how to do.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry your sister is like that. My one brother (23) started to become like that, but we've been getting him on right track! 

I do appreciate the feedback though. It's a tough situation and it seems most people I ask try to make me out to be the bad person, especially her. I've gone to her expressing how this is effecting my mental health, how this isn't what I signed up for, and again how "not good" this is for her child, and she just gets mad. She'll say things like "well you're not working, I would expect you to step up", and "it's your job as the step-dad" which of course makes me feel like garbage and a **** dad (like my own father), so naturally I try to do better at my own expense.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> At some point she'll turn on you if you cause problems for her, btw. I see a false domestic abuse accusation in your future when you break out. Be ready for that.


Unfortunately she does have things she could hold over my head if I tried to leave (nothing illegal or concerning ultimately, just could cause more trouble than I want). She insists she never would, and I do believe her to some extent, but I dunno. I'm lucky enough to be living with one of my brothers and his girlfriend as well, so if she tries _anything _I'll have an enormous support wall there.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Livvie said:


> My advice, get out as fast as you can. No need to delay, start taking action today.


It's hard with Christmas only a few weeks away. We've both already spent money, our families have already spent money. I know it's not the best excuse in the world. It's sad, but I'm actually counting down the days with excitement for the new year so I can leave


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Why is she calling you a step dad? I thought she was a girlfriend, not a wife.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Why is she calling you a step dad? I thought she was a girlfriend, not a wife.


Great question! I guess because the child lives with us?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

J1701 said:


> Unfortunately she does have things she could hold over my head if I tried to leave (nothing illegal or concerning ultimately, just could cause more trouble than I want)


I have no idea what she's holding over your head. But you claim it's "more trouble than I want." That tells me it's not as simple as you claim. This poor child is being used by her own mother as a bargaining chip. That in itself is reprehensible. But you are the one that allowed this deadbeat into your home. So take responsibility for it rather than claiming she forced her way in. Nobody can force their way into your home unless they are armed with a shotgun and threatening to kill you. Add to the mix that you claim she forced you to take care of her child. Again, nope.

Sounds to me like you want to remain the nice guy and don't want anyone to be ticked off at the hard decisions you need to make. So be it. I'd tell this lazy bum to get off her ass, get a real job, and start pulling her weight around the house as far as chores go. If that meets with resistance, show her the door. Like it or not, we all have to make decisions in life that won't win us a popularity contest. 

Let her stay and you will be nothing more than a paycheck for her. Let her stay and you will be nothing more than a doormat. Your life. Your choice.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

J1701 said:


> she just gets mad. She'll say things like "well you're not working, I would expect you to step up", and "it's your job as the step-dad" which of course makes me feel like garbage and a **** dad (like my own father), so naturally I try to do better at my own expense.


She knows she can get away with this crap because you allowed her to force her way into your house and then she brought in her child and you allowed that to happen as well. The first thing you have to do is grow a pair and take control of this situation. Second, you have to set some boundaries as to how she is going to behave while living in your house. If she doesn't like it, tell her to get out and cut all ties with her. Right now, you are raising two girls and it's not going to get any better on it's own.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

You said it yourself. You did not sign up for this. Make the stand. Advise the squatter in your home she needs to find another arrangement for herself and child. Sure, you may feel bad about removing the child but this child is not yours to nurture and support. 

Cut the cord. Today!


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Prodigal said:


> I have no idea what she's holding over your head. But you claim it's "more trouble than I want." That tells me it's not as simple as you claim. This poor child is being used by her own mother as a bargaining chip. That in itself is reprehensible. But you are the one that allowed this deadbeat into your home. So take responsibility for it rather than claiming she forced her way in. Nobody can force their way into your home unless they are armed with a shotgun and threatening to kill you. Add to the mix that you claim she forced you to take care of her child. Again, nope.
> 
> Sounds to me like you want to remain the nice guy and don't want anyone to be ticked off at the hard decisions you need to make. So be it. I'd tell this lazy bum to get off her ass, get a real job, and start pulling her weight around the house as far as chores go. If that meets with resistance, show her the door. Like it or not, we all have to make decisions in life that won't win us a popularity contest.
> 
> Let her stay and you will be nothing more than a paycheck for her. Let her stay and you will be nothing more than a doormat. Your life. Your choice.


Appreciate the candor. What she has over me is business related- basically one of the businesses I oversee is a "technical" violation of a non-compete from a previous job. She knows it and the damage it could cause if she came forward to my previous employer. She ultimately wanted her child back because she felt bad that she was a fairly distant parent. We took her the occasional weekend while her dad had her full time, and now she wants to make up for lost time essentially, but is failing hard. 

You're absolutely right, I allowed these things to happen and no one is going to fix it except me.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Nailhead said:


> You said it yourself. You did not sign up for this. Make the stand. Advise the squatter in your home she needs to find another arrangement for herself and child. Sure, you may feel bad about removing the child but this child is not yours to nurture and support.
> 
> Cut the cord. Today!


I have a feeling we'll be having a big "discussion" tonight. I dropped her off at work with some bad attitude, so I guess we'll see how it goes


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Diceplayer said:


> She knows she can get away with this crap because you allowed her to force her way into your house and then she brought in her child and you allowed that to happen as well. The first thing you have to do is grow a pair and take control of this situation. Second, you have to set some boundaries as to how she is going to behave while living in your house. If she doesn't like it, tell her to get out and cut all ties with her. Right now, you are raising two girls and it's not going to get any better on it's own.


I've been spending the past two years waiting for things to get better on their own and it's very much gone the opposite direction.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

J1701 said:


> I'm sorry your sister is like that. My one brother (23) started to become like that, but we've been getting him on right track!
> 
> I do appreciate the feedback though. It's a tough situation and it seems most people I ask try to make me out to be the bad person, especially her. I've gone to her expressing how this is effecting my mental health, how this isn't what I signed up for, and again how "not good" this is for her child, and she just gets mad. She'll say things like "well you're not working, I would expect you to step up", and "it's your job as the step-dad" which of course makes me feel like garbage and a **** dad (like my own father), so naturally I try to do better at my own expense.


Manipulation. Don't fall for it. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

J1701 said:


> Appreciate the candor. What she has over me is business related- basically one of the businesses I oversee is a "technical" violation of a non-compete from a previous job. She knows it and the damage it could cause if she came forward to my previous employer. She ultimately wanted her child back because she felt bad that she was a fairly distant parent. We took her the occasional weekend while her dad had her full time, and now she wants to make up for lost time essentially, but is failing hard.
> 
> You're absolutely right, I allowed these things to happen and no one is going to fix it except me.


The non-compete is very very minor. You shouldn't even worry about that at all as a trump card of hers.

Anything else?


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> The non-compete is very very minor. You shouldn't even worry about that at all as a trump card of hers.
> 
> Anything else?


That's the big one. I have a few smaller businesses in early phases that she could _maybe _damage by sharing information with competitors or something dumb like that, but no. The minor non-compete violation is the "big" one right now.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

J1701 said:


> That's the big one. I have a few smaller businesses in early phases that she could _maybe _damage by sharing information with competitors or something dumb like that, but no. The minor non-compete violation is the "big" one right now.


Which it totally a non item.

Brother if you don't get out now it will get exponentially harder the more time passes.

That is a guarantee.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

J1701 said:


> I have a few smaller businesses in early phases that she could _maybe _damage by sharing information with competitors or something dumb like that,


I think you're giving her credit for being far smarter than she is. To begin with, I doubt she has the energy or motivation to run around trying to ruin your reputation. What I see is you are dreaming up all the worst-case scenarios. And that is keeping you, to some degree, in a position of fear. Lose the fear now. That's how she manipulated you into this mess to begin with. My guess is she'll resort to anger and threats. If that doesn't work, she'll turn on the tears.

Nice guys like you are perfect marks for bums like this woman. Be firm, don't back off if she starts shooting her mouth off, and show her the door. Believe me, she'll have another sucker lined up she can leech off of in a New York minute


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah, she's totally manipulative and she totally knows how to play you if she's telling you you need to "step up". You aren't married, and the child isn't yours, so that's some huge entitlement of hers to utter that phrase to you. And telling that you didn't totally shut her down when she said it.

Maintain your frame of reference when dealing with her, and don't fall for it.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

J1701 said:


> That's the big one. I have a few smaller businesses in early phases that she could _maybe _damage by sharing information with competitors or something dumb like that, but no. The minor non-compete violation is the "big" one right now.


If you even remotely think she's capable of doing that sort of thing to you, more reason to kick her to the curb.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She’s used you from the day she decided you were an easy mark and moved in uninvited. While you’re waiting to escape, don’t have sex with her unless you’re prepared for her to announce a baby surprise.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

J1701 said:


> Hey guys, new user here. Was using Reddit to seek out advice (lol) but my girlfriend found them and rained hell on me, so we're trying here! At least I can use a little more detail than previous.
> 
> My GF and I have been together 2 years, me being 26M, her 26F. I've ignored literally every red flag since day 1. She and her previous _husband _had a kid together, who's now 8 years old. Their relationship was messed up and unhealthy. They thought it appropriate the marry and have a child at 18 despite still living with his mother (he's 30 now, still lives with his mom). Under a month of her and I together, she essentially forced herself into my house after getting kicked out of her previous living situation. I agreed to let her stay with us (living with my brother) until she found her own place. 2 years later, here we are.
> 
> ...


Um sounds like you don't have any true attachment that is holding you in place like a house or kids so how is she "Forcing" you do anything. You are an adult person. What you are doing is just what any decent person would do when you are living with a women with kids and you want to change that situation, not kicking her out on the street. You are not a victim here and this doesn't have to be a not a long term problem, you should remember that when you start to feel stuck.

I'm sorry but you seem kind of immature. First of all when you date a women with a child it's kind of a package deal. You can't expect her not to have her kid with her. I get that you are done and you don't want her living with you anymore and maybe she did kind of force herself there, but doesn't mean you can't say this doesn't work for me. You are not married. You say you know that but like the conditions right now suck for everyone. If you are going to rise above yourself now is when you would have to do that. Besides that if you were to become a Step Father there was always going to be times like this at some point. So maybe your not up for it, not everyone is. That is OK, it's just unfortunate for the kids that you both set up this dynamic. 

It's also not a cue for you to fix her parenting ability. Either it's not your problem or it is. This seem more of a way to complain about her and justify your detachment. I get that you don't want to be responsible for this kid but then it seems like a waste of time for you to be together as you have to understand that this is the situation your girlfriend would be working towards anyway. Maybe she isn't a good parent but either you are help the kid for the kids benefit or you don't. So there seems no point to her moving out and you staying together still.

I feel bad for the daughter as she has probably bonded to you but seems like you have no feelings for her so she will probably be better off in the long run. 

Finally I don't agree with everyone else I think it would be a pretty "humbug" move to kick her out on the street in the middle of holiday season during a pandemic (to steal a phrase from a popular word used a lot during this time of year.). We are talking a few more weeks, so in my mind the honorable thing to so is suck it up and deal with it until the holidays are over. Then if you don't want this relationship then you can move to end it. You can both can work towards her getting herself together and moving out. I would give her a few months given where the world is understanding that by the Summer, when things should be getting more normalized, she should have new living arrangements. Let her start making plans at the beginning of the year and by no means would I continue to be responsible for the child. Tell her you will be out and she has to get another baby sitter. I suspect she will move out sooner then later.

Where is her ex in all this, does he help with his kids at all?

Overall if you want to be honorable for the kids sake you are going to have to suffer this out a little bit more, if you don't want to be cruel. But you accepted this situation even if it was just passively.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Summer??? Yeah, she should be able to move out in January. Not the summer. It's a pandemic but it's not stopping people from buying, selling, and renting places to live, or staying with friends and family. Maybe she should move herself into the bio dad's place, as she did with OP.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

sokillme said:


> Um sounds like you don't have any true attachment that is holding you in place like a house or kids so how is she "Forcing" you do anything. You are an adult person. What you are doing is just what any decent person would do when you are living with a women with kids and you want to change that situation, not kicking her out on the street. You are not a victim here and this doesn't have to be a not a long term problem, you should remember that when you start to feel stuck.
> 
> I'm sorry but you seem kind of immature. First of all when you date a women with a child it's kind of a package deal. You can't expect her not to have her kid with her. I get that you are done and you don't want her living with you anymore and maybe she did kind of force herself there, but doesn't mean you can't say this doesn't work for me. You are not married. You say you know that but like the conditions right now suck for everyone. If you are going to rise above yourself now is when you would have to do that. Besides that if you were to become a Step Father there was always going to be times like this at some point. So maybe your not up for it, not everyone is. That is OK, it's just unfortunate for the kids that you both set up this dynamic.
> 
> ...


I like the kid, I'd even go as far as to say I love the kid. She's got issues, she's very behind educationally, a little over weight, but I'm the only one helping her through it all and giving her some sense of normalcy. If there was some way to stay in the childs life without being in a relationship with the mother, I would absolutely jump on it. 

I'll agree with you on me being immature. Hell, until we met I was still living at home working a part time minimum wage job. But I knew going into this that it was a package deal from the get-go- I just didn't except her to dump her child on me under these circumstances with no warning or preparation. Honestly, until all of this, I wanted to be a step-father and maybe even an actual father one day. After being with her though, I've realized and come to terms with the fact that my priorities are not in the interest of her or her child.

I also agree with you in that it's probably not best to kick her out now, but to wait until the holiday season is done. It's only a few weeks and it gives me more time to figure out my future situation. 

The ex is bat-**** crazy. He ran off at the first moment of freedom away from his child. He'll take her on weekends when he absolutely has to, and only over the absolute minimum amount of time he can-picks her up late on Saturday, drops her off early Sunday. He's got used to his new "life" and won't take her back.


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Livvie said:


> Summer??? Yeah, she should be able to move out in January. Not the summer. It's a pandemic but it's not stopping people from buying, selling, and renting places to live, or staying with friends and family. Maybe she should move herself into the bio dad's place, as she did with OP.



Funny, when we met, she was still living with him lol. We met, and she got kicked out of there. I definetly can't hold out until summer. Come January, if not sooner, I gotta get out of this mess


----------



## J1701 (Dec 9, 2020)

Prodigal said:


> I think you're giving her credit for being far smarter than she is. To begin with, I doubt she has the energy or motivation to run around trying to ruin your reputation. What I see is you are dreaming up all the worst-case scenarios. And that is keeping you, to some degree, in a position of fear. Lose the fear now. That's how she manipulated you into this mess to begin with. My guess is she'll resort to anger and threats. If that doesn't work, she'll turn on the tears.
> 
> Nice guys like you are perfect marks for bums like this woman. Be firm, don't back off if she starts shooting her mouth off, and show her the door. Believe me, she'll have another sucker lined up she can leech off of in a New York minute



I've seen it happen to my own mother, which is why I'm afraid. My ex-step dad destroyed my moms business and reputation, she almost faced jail time from insurance fraud that he committed under her name/business. But you are right in the sense that I really don't know if she's either smart enough or has the motivation to do it.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

This isn't your mother. This isn't your step father. This is you. So quit with the excuses. Hey, I grew up with two of the worst parents you can imagine. That doesn't mean I am going to foist my fears and insecurities on dear ole' mom and dad. Particularly when it comes to major life decisions. Sorry if I'm coming across harsh here, but I've survived some really bad things and come out just fine. And I did what needed to be done even when I did it afraid. 

Don't play your hand out of fear; play it in spite of fear. This woman was a loser when you met her. She's still the same. I'd suggest you look into counseling. Why? Because it's one thing to be a nice guy. But it's an entirely different matter to be a doormat to a user and taker. Seriously.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Too long didn’t read everything......

Dude.... it’s your own fault because you didn’t prevent it from happening. Your inaction is the present result. The child is not your problem.
Girlfriend is not a wife and soon she will common law marriage you in court.

A. Throw her out
B. You move out and don’t take her with you.

If you don’t fix this soon you will be permascrewed.


----------

